# Reassurance for Vincey?



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey guys!

Vincey seems okay in herself but I've noticed over the past 3 days she seems to have pile of a few green (slightly runny) poos in her cage in the morning. I have stopped feeding her cucumber for a while and just left her with seed to see if it improves.

She also makes a little squeaky noises, but has been picking up my Husband's whistling noises recently, so we're not sure if it's just her copying that or something more serious? I've popped a video below (her noise is the second whistle)

She seems a little sleepy at times but perks up throughout the day, so I'm not sure if I'm just googling/worrying too much!

Video - 




Photo of Vincey -


http://imgur.com/BHr9H


Thank you for any advice! :ylw lovie:

Oh also, I forgot to mention that last night she was making a few sneezing sounds too, like something was stuck in her mouth? But I havent heard her doing that again today yet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Is Vincy eating and drinking normally?
Is she sitting all fluffed up or is she active?
What vegetables are you giving her in addition to cucumbers?
Have you started introducing pellets into her diet yet?*


----------



## VincentBudgie (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes she seems to be eating and drinking normally and is active/not fluffed up!

I havent given her any pellets, but will look into those. 

In regards to other vegetables, she's a little fussy so at the moment she only eats cucumbers and carrots. I'm slowly trying to get her to try more though (I have to dip them in seed for her to try them! haha)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Look at the various tips in the Diet and Nutrition section for different ways to present vegetables to Vincey.

Getting a budgie to try new foods takes a lot of time and patience but don't give up!*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I’ve had only overnight poos look green and runny before- I asked my avian vet about it and he said it was behavioral. The vet thought it was from him drinking lots of water at night because he didn’t feel completely secure drinking during the day because of where the bowl was. I changed where Niko’s water bowl was (I placed it towards the back of the cage in a corner instead of towards the middle) and it stopped.


----------

